
Smallest hard disk to date writes information atom by atom - vadmeste
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-smallest-hard-disk-date-atom.html
======
tellarin
That's hard, but not a disk. ;)

~~~
vadmeste
I dream about that day when I'll have a PJ :)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Girl_from_Tomorrow#/media/...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Girl_from_Tomorrow#/media/File:PjComputerCompanion.jpg)

